# Finding equilibrium again



## Zahadum (Jun 25, 2015)

And so again we find ourselves with another negative test result.

After 7 years, 6 transfers and 2 miscarriages it feels like we're back to square zero with nothing to show for all the efforts. And boy what efforts my wife and I have put in (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=337023.0).

It's like a formula now, I know that we'll pick ourselves up. I know that the empty pain and suffering will get less over time. Its still hard though.

I really wish we didn't have to deal with it. I wish this Christmas was a magical one, but it's not.

Ho hum. On with life...


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi

Didn't want to read your post and run.......

firstly I am so sorry for your negative result again......it doesn't get easier.......

My DH and I have had many years of unsuccessful cycles and miscarriages.......although we took a 2 year break from all treatment a couple of years ago and was the best thing we did - we took the time out and spent money on things we wanted to do to our house (which we had started to become resentful about as all our money had been going on treatment and not the house stuff), and also just going out and about and doing what we wanted to do to re-group and get back to "us" - we had lost sight of "us" through all the treatments - we just became like vessals for treatment trying to have a family.......

after the 2 year break we decided to go abroad for treatment and after research we went to Serum in Athens and haven't looked back since......although we got a BFN at the end of the cycle - we hit all the "targets" which we had not done in the UK and have ended up with frozen embryos and also a lot more knowledge on possible problems that we didn't have again over here in the UK.

Wanted to send to you both a big hug and just to say give yourselves a bit of time - work through your emotions together - give yourselves a bit of time to heal a little and then decide what is next for you......you will both know when your ready to do whatever is next......don't rush......

Good luck with whatever you decide and hope you have a lovely Christmas.

 

xx


----------

